# Floyd 10wt vs Matecumbe Skiff



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Whats the difference? Lay up schedule? Same mold? Slight variation in cap layout?
Really curious about this CM design and see two different shops offering it.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s a completely dif boat. Dif mold. Matecumbe is more rounded in the back, has trim tab pads, different spray rails, different deck, console etc… hulls are similar in the entry bow section but that’s about it honestly.. I have a matecumbe if you ever want to go for a ride let me know it’s an amazing boat in my opinion!! Haven’t been on a Floyd


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Ah right on. Thanks for info. I saw some pics but wasn't able to glean all the info from them.


----------



## Blackburn (Nov 20, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> It’s a completely dif boat. Dif mold. Matecumbe is more rounded in the back, has trim tab pads, different spray rails, different deck, console etc… hulls are similar in the entry bow section but that’s about it honestly.. I have a matecumbe if you ever want to go for a ride let me know it’s an amazing boat in my opinion!! Haven’t been on a Floyd


So what motor do you have on it? Couldnt imagine you have a 90 2stroke on it. That yamaha must be sitting in the garage taking up space


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a new Floyd 10wt (hull # 12) with a Suzuki 90. I have not been on a Matecumbe 18, so the only comparisons I can make here are what I see on their website. Both hull designs were derived from Chris Morejohn's Lithium Project. The Floyd 10wt design has a slightly different look (better IMO, biased, lol) with more design influence from Brian Floyd, and it looks less like the Morejohn Lithium.

The Floyd Skiff Co. 10wt is very well built and has a nice dry ride. It poles easily, and is very quiet with zero hull slap. The quality of construction below the surface (the part you can't see) is just as important to me as what's on the outside. Brian does it right. My guess is, he never wants to see a skiff come back to the shop for warranty repair, and his reputation is top priority! The 10wt is light, but very solid and strong.

From the pictures of the Matecumbe 18 with the Suzuki 90 on their website, it looks like the waterline is at about the same mark on the Matecumbe 18 with no people on board as the waterline mark on the Floyd 10wt with two adults on board. Given that the Floyd 10wt has a flat pad on the keel at the transom, compared to the modified "V" on the keel of the Matecumbe 18 (pic attached), I would estimate the Matecumbe drafts 1.5" to 2" more. Just my totally biased opinion. I love my 10wt!

Matecumbe 18 (V-bottom keel at the transom)


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I can almost guarantee you with a 90hp on each boat same weight in each boat they draft within a half inch of each other.. that being said I feel the matecumbe rides better softer but prob hard to tell. There both super dry boats for what they are. I think the console on the matecumbe is much better then the one on the Floyd. No starboard door a true custom fiberglass molded door, a big toe kick underneath and a nice big insulated cooler jumpseat!! I honestly feel the matecumbe in person looks better 😂 . But that’s why we bought what we bought.. both great boats and companies


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The difference is tweaks here and there to the hull, as well as completely new deck / hatch configuration that is top notch. Very classy high end finish, as well as top of the line construction methods. If you look at a Matecumbe, it's just much more elegant.

Just an observation, spray rails that run all the way to the back tend to be noisy while poling, it's why HB stopped doing it on their hulls.

Not to bash the Floyd, as it looks like a quality craft, but the interior is basic like every other skiff on the market.



Here are some interior pics of the Matecumbe. You can see all the detail that went into designing the hatches, cockpit and center console.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I can almost guarantee you with a 90hp on each boat same weight in each boat they draft within a half inch of each other.. that being said I feel the matecumbe rides better softer but prob hard to tell.


It's obvious we both like our choice of skiffs, and the big toe kick looks nice. But your claims are only conjecture, if you've never been on a Floyd 10wt.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

paint it black said:


> When Brian, Geneo and Chris couldn't figure out how to make the Lithium run right, Geneo took it to Mel to get it right, and that he did. Mel immediately addressed the issues with the hull and improved it drastically. Necessary tweaks here and there to the hull, as well as completely new deck / hatch configuration that is top notch. Very classy high end finish, as well as top of the line construction methods. If you look at a Matecumbe, it's just much more elegant.
> 
> I know Brian and crew also hit it hard to address the issues the hull design had, I haven't ridden in one but I assume they took care of it, since they're actually building skiffs now.
> Just an observation, spray rails that run all the way to the back tend to be noisy while poling, it's why HB stopped doing it on their hulls.
> ...


The finish looks great on the Matecumbe 18, but other than the toe kick on the console and the shape of the rear hatches, I don't see a difference in the finish or the functionality really. A toe kick like that on my console might make it difficult to fit my two 100ah Lithium Ion trolling motor batteries inside. I'm not sure what you mean about the spray rails all the way back being noisy. If you mean "in sloppy conditions", it looks to me like the Matecumbe spray rails are taller and deeper up front, which I would think could be noisier heading into larger waves. I have never felt ANY spray, and we have stayed completely dry in all wind conditions when running the Floyd 10wt so far. It's unbelievable but true. I think Brian's integrated platform step with fold-up/down backrest is a super feature. The back support is great for long runs, and the ability to get down off the poling tower quickly and safely when needed is awesome! Does the Matecumbe 18 have rod tubes in the back, for rear-direction rod storage? I could't tell in the photos. It's a feature every skiff should have, for an easy grab from the front of the boat.

Not to bash any other skiff companies, but IMO, the Floyd 10wt is priced very reasonable for having the same custom features as other comparable skiffs that cost tens of thousands more $, and the wait time to have your 10wt built is 6 months instead of a year +. That won't last much longer I'm afraid.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> It's obvious we both like our choice of skiffs, and the big toe kick looks nice. But your claims are only conjecture, if you've never been on a Floyd 10wt.


Im not arguing the Floyd is a nice nice boat.. I’ve seen them in person but never been on one. I can tell you tho that the actual draft measurement on most morejohn designs will be greatest about where the front bulk head is on the boat bow entry not the rear. And unless your Floyd with a 90 drafts 5” I know it’s not a 2 inch difference.. my boat with a 115, regular jackplate 60lbs and a power pole drafts 7.75” with 30gal of fuel no one in the boat.. that is measuring it with ruler. The 5 degree deadrise on matecumbe in rear isnt Going to make it draft 1.5-2” more


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

What’s the deadrise at the transom on each and what’s the approximate weight of each hull? Also interested on how the ride compares to an HPX 18. I’m sure both are drier than the HPX but more interested in ride quality with the less deadrise.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> What’s the deadrise at the transom on each and what’s the approximate weight of each hull? Also interested on how the ride compares to an HPX 18. I’m sure both are drier than the HPX but more interested in ride quality with the less deadrise.


The 18hpx will ride softer (13 degree v 5 degree) but the Floyd will likely have a drier ride with the better integrated spray rails. Not trying to bash Mavericks but those plastic spray rails are such an after thought. The Floyd will draft around 7”. It also features about a 15” flat running pad near the stern. Brian quotes the weight as fully loaded (with full fuel tank) at 1,500 pounds.
I can also tell you that the spray rails extending down the entire side do not make any noise. 

I believe there is a gentleman fishing Biscayne Bay quite often in a Floyd 10wt.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> What’s the deadrise at the transom on each and what’s the approximate weight of each hull? Also interested on how the ride compares to an HPX 18. I’m sure both are drier than the HPX but more interested in ride quality with the less deadrise.


Idk about Floyd but matecumbe is around 5-6 degree deadrise and Hull weights is around 700lbs. I think the boat rides incredibly well is super dry and when it’s rough out just use the bow it rides soft definitely not bouncy


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

dhenderson said:


> The 18hpx will ride softer (13 degree v 5 degree) but the Floyd will likely have a drier ride with the better integrated spray rails. Not trying to bash Mavericks but those plastic spray rails are such an after thought. The Floyd will draft around 7”. It also features about a 15” flat running pad near the stern. Brian quotes the weight as fully loaded (with full fuel tank) at 1,500 pounds.
> I can also tell you that the spray rails extending down the entire side do not make any noise.
> 
> I believe there is a gentleman fishing Biscayne Bay quite often in a Floyd 10wt.


I agree about the spray rails on the Maverick. Kind of ridiculous that they haven’t redesigned it by now.

Kinda surprised to hear that the 10 wt is around same weight as HPX 18 though


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> What’s the deadrise at the transom on each and what’s the approximate weight of each hull? Also interested on how the ride compares to an HPX 18. I’m sure both are drier than the HPX but more interested in ride quality with the less deadrise.


I have not been on a HPX 18, but my previous boat was a Hewes Redfisher 16. The RF 16 also has a 13 degree deadrise and is wider and heavier than the HPX 18. The Floyd 10wt has a noticeably smoother and drier ride than the Hewes Redfisher. Even though the Floyd 10wt has very little deadrise at the stern, I think the fact it has less beam with a sharp forward vee entry, translates to slicing through a chop with less pounding, as opposed to a wide beam running surface that can't cushion the bumps, and instead pounds the water surface without slicing through.
But, the best way to know for sure, is to take a test ride on both.



Str8-Six said:


> Kinda surprised to hear that the 10 wt is around same weight as HPX 18 though


I think Brian needs to take a newly built 10wt to a truck stop scale and weigh it again. I have always thought that weight posted on the website seemed off. Or, the Maverick numbers are off, idk.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

What prop are you guys running in that suzuki 90? What numbers are you seeing?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> What’s the deadrise at the transom on each and what’s the approximate weight of each hull? Also interested on how the ride compares to an HPX 18. I’m sure both are drier than the HPX but more interested in ride quality with the less deadrise.



I took the Matecumbe for the loop from Whitewater Bay ramp all the way around to Flamingo ramp on a crazy choppy day, and it was completely dry. Not sure on the weight, I got to play with the Matecumbe for about a week when we had it down in Miami for that Florida Boat Show back in January.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

tide_runner said:


> What prop are you guys running in that suzuki 90? What numbers are you seeing?


 I don’t have a suk but I kno demo boat is low to mid 40s depending on load not sure what prop. With 115 light I can get 48 best I’ve seen and loaded no matter how heavy honestly 42. To me the weight savings from 90 to 115 don’t make since to go 90 but that’s just me unless 90 Yamaha 2 stroke at 258lbs


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s not a speed boat but plenty fast


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I don’t have a suk but I kno demo boat is low to mid 40s depending on load not sure what prop. With 115 light I can get 48 best I’ve seen and loaded no matter how heavy honestly 42. To me the weight savings from 90 to 115 don’t make since to go 90 but that’s just me unless 90 Yamaha 2 stroke at 258lbs


Is your Merc 115 standard or CT gearcase? ProXS? What make and size prop are you running?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s actually the new tohatsu 115 mfs…I love the motor it’s bad ass honestly better then I thought. Only has the motor about 1 month so haven’t played with a lot of props. I tried the stock 20 pitch 3 blade but could only get 5200 rpm and 43mph by myself 30 gal of fuel. Then I put a 4 blade I had at the house it’s a quicksilver q4 18pitch it’s super fast out of the hole and getting 5600 rpm at about 46mph so far… I did have an etec 115 that I got 48 out of but sold it before warranty ran out


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So I've reviewed both. 









unOfficial unReview - IslaMarine 10wt by Capt. Jan...


'Twas the Saturday before Christmas, when all through the Keys Not a creature was stirring, not even a rat in the trees; The rods were hung by the door with such care, In hopes that Brian and his IslaMarine 10wt soon would be there; The children were nestled all snug in their beds; While visions...




www.microskiff.com













unOfficial unReview - Salt Marsh Heron 18 and Lithium 18...


unOfficial unReview - Salt Marsh Heron 18 and Lithium 18 by Capt. Jan ‘Curmudgeon Emeritus’ “Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere.” Albert Einstein Recently a perfectly relaxing camping trip was interrupted by an opportunity to inspect the Salt March Heron 18...




www.microskiff.com





Honestly there isn't a fish in the world that would know the difference between the two.  

You can't go wrong with either. If it were my money I'd probably lean towards the Matecumbe. Why? It felt like a slightly bigger skiff. 

Floyd is building nice skiffs, no doubt, Get out on both and let us know what you think!

Cheers


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> So I've reviewed both.


Your reviews are always informative and well written Capt. Jan.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

tide_runner said:


> What prop are you guys running in that suzuki 90? What numbers are you seeing?


22 pitch 3 blade standard Suzuki prop. No complaints with it. I cruise around 33mph at 4200rpms and hit 45mph WOT at 5900rpms with a light load.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> I agree about the spray rails on the Maverick. Kind of ridiculous that they haven’t redesigned it by now.
> 
> Kinda surprised to hear that the 10 wt is around same weight as HPX 18 though


I would bet the Floyd weighs a bit less than the 18hpx. The Floyd is a pleasure to poll, tracks well and you certainly don’t feel the weight. When it says 1,500lbs fully loaded I imagine that is a realistic weight with everything you need on board to fish (engine, poling platform, console, batteries, fuel tank and full fuel, etc.). It would be interesting to see what other boats actually weigh on a typical day of fishing vs. always quoting the bare hull weight.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Brian's weight is probably dead on. He knows his stuff and if you look at build picks he uses very thick foam for all the supports and his molded stringers are huge. Also he has a full cockpit liner. All that adds weight. I have met him and rode on it. Not just seeing picks. I do know if you have never been in a boat with a pad on the hull it can be something to get used to.

Dont know much about the other but I do know they build from start to finish where brian has a company do the glass work and he rigs them. Even though he can fix anything and has proven that it's something to think about. 

They are both beautiful designs, and I dont think you could go wrong with either. I look forward to seeing the matecumbe in person. Just my two pennies


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Brian's weight is probably dead on. He knows his stuff and if you look at build picks he uses very thick foam for all the supports and his molded stringers are huge. Also he has a full cockpit liner. All that adds weight. I have met him and rode on it. Not just seeing picks. I do know if you have never been in a boat with a pad on the hull it can be something to get used to.
> 
> Dont know much about the other but I do know they build from start to finish where brian has a company do the glass work and he rigs them. Even though he can fix anything and has proven that it's something to think about.
> 
> They are both beautiful designs, and I dont think you could go wrong with either. I look forward to seeing the matecumbe in person. Just my two pennies


Brian originally used a professional fiberglass company to build the hulls, but has been building the entire skiff in house with vacuum resin infusion since December 2020. He hired an experienced infusion specialist to head up his composites team, and the work they do is the best I've seen!

The thick foam supports are covered with laminate, and not saturated with resin like the core in the hull, so they are light. They are dual purpose - foam floatation and very strong supports for the transom and both decks. The stringer grid is the coolest I've seen anywhere - it's hollow, and the walls are just thick enough for super-strength without adding too much weight. What's awesome is that the stringers are not injected with foam, which inherently absorbs water and becomes saturated over time when used below the water line in boat contruction.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know anything about Matecumbe, but my limited interaction with Brian Floyd and his wife was very good at Islamarine. I would imagine it's even better when his name is on the hull.

Now that I've had my boat long enough to change batteries, chartplotters, VHF and antenna, etc... no matter the name on the skiff, the next boat I have built will not have a console cooler seat nor rear access to the console. Rather, it will have very large front access to the console or I'm not buying it. I'm too old and out of shape to squeeze my ass between between a console and seat these days to access everything inside a console.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I don't know anything about Matecumbe, but my limited interaction with Brian Floyd and his wife was very good at Islamarine. I would imagine it's even better when his name is on the hull.
> 
> Now that I've had my boat long enough to change batteries, chartplotters, VHF and antenna, etc... no matter the name on the skiff, the next boat I have built will not have a console cooler seat nor rear access to the console. Rather, it will have very large front access to the console or I'm not buying it. I'm too old and out of shape to squeeze my ass between between a console and seat these days to access everything inside a console.


Yea I am not sure why more builders don’t do this. It makes so much sense. I am a pretty fit guy and not very old and it’s still a huge pain in the ass to work inside the consoles.

couldn’t agree more


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I don't know anything about Matecumbe, but my limited interaction with Brian Floyd and his wife was very good at Islamarine. I would imagine it's even better when his name is on the hull.
> 
> Now that I've had my boat long enough to change batteries, chartplotters, VHF and antenna, etc... no matter the name on the skiff, the next boat I have built will not have a console cooler seat nor rear access to the console. Rather, it will have very large front access to the console or I'm not buying it. I'm too old and out of shape to squeeze my ass between between a console and seat these days to access everything inside a console.


x2 on this!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Brian originally used a professional fiberglass company to build the hulls, but has been building the entire skiff in house with vacuum resin infusion since December 2020. He hired an experienced infusion specialist to head up his composites team, and the work they do is the best I've seen!
> 
> The thick foam supports are covered with laminate, and not saturated with resin like the core in the hull, so they are light. They are dual purpose - foam floatation and very strong supports for the transom and both decks. The stringer grid is the coolest I've seen anywhere - it's hollow, and the walls are just thick enough for super-strength without adding too much weight. What's awesome is that the stringers are not injected with foam, which inherently absorbs water and becomes saturated over time when used below the water line in boat contruction.


Thank you for correcting me. I didnt know he even had the room to build them in the keys. As far as all the parts I was not saying they were heavy, I was just super impressed. You sound the same. I just believe he is super transparent and the weight he is stating is ready to fish. Also him and his wife are super people! I have met them once and they left an impression for sure. His wife is very knowledgable as well and is the business end of things in my opinion. I mean customer service and sales.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I think Floyd is in Titusville now if I’m not mistaken


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Thank you for correcting me. I didnt know he even had the room to build them in the keys. As far as all the parts I was not saying they were heavy, I was just super impressed. You sound the same. I just believe he is super transparent and the weight he is stating is ready to fish. Also him and his wife are super people! I have met them once and they left an impression for sure. His wife is very knowledgable as well and is the business end of things in my opinion. I mean customer service and sales.


Thank you, yes I was impressed too. And I agree, Brian and his wife Heidi are such nice people. I'm very happy for them and their success. Not easy to get a new boat company started. They've certainly worked hard to get to this point. They moved their operation from Islamorada to Edgewater, FL about two years ago I think. They've already outgrown the first building in Edgewater, and expanded to a larger building. Brian Floyd is a working machine, and is still very involved in the assembly of every Floyd skiff built. After the employees go home at night, I'll bet he stays behind and works on the new plug and molds for the upcoming 8wt model.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Half Shell said:


> I don't know anything about Matecumbe, but my limited interaction with Brian Floyd and his wife was very good at Islamarine. I would imagine it's even better when his name is on the hull.
> 
> Now that I've had my boat long enough to change batteries, chartplotters, VHF and antenna, etc... no matter the name on the skiff, the next boat I have built will not have a console cooler seat nor rear access to the console. Rather, it will have very large front access to the console or I'm not buying it. I'm too old and out of shape to squeeze my ass between between a console and seat these days to access everything inside a console.


My new Advent has a large hatch on the side of the console. Seemed weird initially looking at it, but once I used the skiff, it is FAR better getting stuff in and out, especially installing any electronics in there. No more laying on the cockpit floor bent around the console.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m waiting on the Floyd 8wt


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> I’m waiting on the Floyd 8wt


What would be the main difference between the 10wt and the 8wt? 10wt = 18’ and 8wt = 16’ ?


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

SPM said:


> What would be the main difference between the 10wt and the 8wt? 10wt = 18’ and 8wt = 16’ ?


8wt is the same hull with less freeboard.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Catch Up said:


> 8wt is the same hull with less freeboard.


And less deadrise. Looks extremely similar to the Conchfish 17.5 in overall dimensions, although he hasn't posted any specs, just a photo of the plug in progress. I think it's going to be sweeeeet.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

bryson said:


> And less deadrise. Looks extremely similar to the Conchfish 17.5 in overall dimensions, although he hasn't posted any specs, just a photo of the plug in progress. I think it's going to be sweeeeet.


Gotcha. I’m just going off of what Floyd Skiffs told me when I inquired about the 8wt several weeks ago.


----------



## BMAC_boats (Nov 8, 2019)

Skippade do da. What lake you running that boat in? SC?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

.


----------

